

Should Open Source Be Enemy Of The State? Business groups say we should fear it - OJKoukaz
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/58042

======
yaks_hairbrush
> While the IIPA says that [...] open source is evil, [...] because it
> "weakens the software industry and undermines its long-term
> competitiveness."

What the hell does "undermines its long-term competitiveness" even mean in
this context?

